# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Enlever les doublons dans une liste

## gefrey54

Salut,

J'aimerais enlever les doublons dans une liste, faire un distinct en quelque sorte.
Malheuresement en powerbuilder il n'existe aucune fonction permettant de faire ca. Si quelqu'un sait comment faire cela me serais tres utile.

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## SugarRc

Salut,

Il n'existe pas de fonction, mais tu peux faire un SELECT DISTINCT en construisant ta DW.
Si tu n'y arrives pas, donne ton SELECT et on verra ensemble.

Bon courage!

----------


## Marmaye

Si tu ne veux pas toucher au SQL, tu peux ajouter un groupe et tu dplace tes colonnes dans le header du groupe puis tu rduit la hauteur du detail band  0.   Tes records seront toujours l, mais tu ne verra qu'une copie par doublon.

 ::):

----------

